# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  بنات+ اولاد

## ريمي

جاوبو على اسئلة العبة انه كل واحد يحكم على واحد بنه يجاوب 12 سوؤال وواحد ينقي الشخص والتاني بحط الاسئلة اوك 
الاسم ( مها)
احكمو يله

----------


## ابو العبد

ما فهمت شي.....

----------


## محمد العزام

يا حلا دخيلك مش فاهمين اشي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عبود نصار

حلاااااااااااااااااا مو فاهم شي ممكن اتوضحبلنا ااااااااااااااكترررررررررررررر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Sc®ipt

والله يا حلا مش فاهم ولا إشي

----------


## النورس الحزين

القصة مش لهدرجة صعبة 
انا بحط 12 سؤال وبوجهن لشخص وهاذا الشخص لازم اجاوبهن وبعدين بكتب 12 سؤال وبوجهن لشخص اخر وهاكذا

----------


## النورس الحزين

1) أين توجد حاسة الشم لدى الثعبان.


(2) لماذا نرى السماء باللون الأزرق.



(3) ما الحيوان الذي ينام وإحدى عينيه مفتوحة. 




(5) كم قلبًا للأخطبوط. 



(6) أيهما أكبر حجمًا : الخلية حية في جسم الفيل أم في جسم الفأر. 


(7) كم عينًا للنحلة.


(8) ما هو الحيوان الذي يموت إذا فتحت فمه لأكثر من دقيقة حيث أنه لا يتنفس وفمه مفتوح. 



(9) إذا فُصِلَت رأس الحية عن جسمها فبعد كم من الوقت يتوقف قلبها عن النبض.


(10) حشرة أم (44)00 كم رجلاً لها .

(11) كم عدد فقرات العمود الفقرى للأفعى. 


(12) إذا فقد شخص إحدى عينيه فكم يفقد من إجمالى قوة بصره.





الاسئلة للجميع يلا

----------


## ريمي

لالالاء الأسئلة لمها بسس 
وبعد ممها تجاوب بتحم على شخخص يجاوب هي بس بتكتب اسمه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مالكوا بتخالطوا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طيب 

يلا خلي مها تحط الاسئله

----------


## ريمي

مهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالازم ترد على الاسئلة
بعدين تحط اسئلة

----------


## محمد العزام

والله انتي يا حلا حيرتينا معك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طيب وينك يا مها جاوبي على الاسئلة الست حلا بدها هيك

----------


## ريمي

ياناس حد يبعت لمها رسالة زوار احكولها تعالي :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
وينها الاسئلة ؟!

----------


## محمد العزام

احنا فهمانين 
بس يلا خلي مها تجاوب

----------

